# Monitoring at St. Georges House, Raynes Park, anybody?



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, Just wondering if anybody has been to St. Georges House, Raynes Park for scans etc. and if they could recommend it.

Sarah


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi SarahJane,

i am not having 'monitoring' there but am about to start my 2nd IVF with them, All I can say is they are fab and I love them there!!! Once you get past the frostie exterior of the admin they are great!!

Good luck hunni

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Thanks for reply.  Mirel seemed very nice and efficient on the phone so have booked my scan there for next week.  Although a bit more expensive than LFC at £150 it is a bit more convenient for me and they have offered to send all results and scans immediately to my clinic in Czech Republic.

Sarahjane x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Blimey that is a bit more expensive than normal charges....... but I have to say they are sooooooo Lovely there i wouldnt go anywhere else and tbh they are much nicer then LFC who always seem too busy, if you know what I mean...

Mirrel is really efficicient and is lovely, but I have been told in the past she has put people off  

Good luck sweetie     

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

